# Can't type AltGr-characters any more



## dvdmandt (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, my keyboard seems to have stopped working properly. I can no longer type characters using AltGr-combinations such as pipes, tildes, backslashes, brackets, braces, dollar signs etc. I have a swedish keyboard. The problem seems to exist both in console and X/KDE4 with the exception of dollar signs (AltGr-4) which work in KDE.

It's a virtual machine running in VMware Workstation 9, but the host and other VMs work so I'm pretty sure it's a driver problem in FreeBSD. My version is FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE.

I don't really know when this started happening since I usually use SSH where the problem does not exist. I know that it has worked previously for this machine and other FreeBSD VMs on the same host work normally. I use the swedish.iso keymap in rc.conf which is what I use for all my FreeBSD systems.

I'm guessing it's caused by something related to X and/or KDE since this is the first machine I've installed them on. Any ideas?


----------

